# pronouncing the word chihuahua



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

Since ive been home,people have been prouncing my chihuahua as chi-wow-wow . is that how us british say it? in america they say chi- waa-waa. what is the correct way to say it then? I didnt even know there was a correct way.lol.


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

hii. i'm british. & i pronounce it Chi-wow-wa :lol: lol! actually.. it usually sounds like ch-wow-wa 'cause of my accent  lol!
some people just have a posh accent maybe? i don't know :lol: lol!

are you british? or american & just moved to england?  lol!

oh &.. yeah! i think the correct way IS chi-wow-wa  lol!


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

I'm from England and I say Chi-wa-waa 

Or Chi-hoo-ah-hoo-ah if I feel like being really Mexican xD


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Rah said:


> Or Chi-hoo-ah-hoo-ah if I feel like being really Mexican xD


:lol: :lol: I do that too. & people never know what you mean unless you have a chi :lol: lol


----------



## Dixie_Amazon (Sep 7, 2007)

According to Dictionary.com:

Chi·hua·hua - Pronunciation[chi-wah-wah, -wuh]


----------



## sazzle1 (Mar 18, 2007)

Well I must talk like an American because I pronounce it Chi-waa-waa too!


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Chi- wa-wa!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Chi-wa-waah


----------



## the pink fairy (Jan 1, 2007)

I live in Yorkshire and I say it like Chloe

xx


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

People here say Chiwawa  Actually here in Texas we shortern words so it's more like Ch wawa :lol: Like my sons name is Dalton but we say Daltn.


----------



## SophieE (Sep 4, 2007)

chiwaarwah


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Im from south east and say Chi-wa-waa, but furthur up the road my friend pronouces it Chi -wow-wa, it drives me nuts!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Alisha said:


> People here say Chiwawa  Actually here in Texas we shortern words so it's more like Ch wawa :lol: Like my sons name is Dalton but we say Daltn.


I say it as Ch wawa too :headbang:


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I say it like Alisha and Jessie  

Donny's mom calls them chWOWwas hahaha it cracks me up


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

chi-waa-waa


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Im from UK and I say chi-waa-wa


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I pronounce it "_chi-*wah*-wah_" and I'm from and live in the Midwest.


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Like Bella's Mom, and the _chi_ part is pronounced _chee_. {But when I see just 'chi' written out, I mentally think _chai_ and then correct myself.}


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

yes i pronounce the Chi part Chee - like cheese


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

chi (chee) wa wa... (or chi wowies as my term of endearment) and im origionally from the uk


----------



## the pink fairy (Jan 1, 2007)

[QUOTE and im origionally from the uk[/QUOTE]

Cool Foxy.

Where abouts in the uk are you from?

xx


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't know where the word orignally comes from. But I think that it's a very 
spanish word. So I pronounce it chi wa wa... 

My parents use that word when they messed up on something or forgot something. LOL

Like saying shoot, or oh man.. 

In spanish ofcourse..


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

chi_cutie26 said:


> I don't know where the word orignally comes from. But I think that it's a very
> spanish word. So I pronounce it chi wa wa...
> 
> My parents use that word when they messed up on something or forgot something. LOL
> ...


I think the word is originally from Mexico  lol!


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

LOL, hmm well I didn't know where it orignally came from but alot of mexicans prounounce it that way. And I heard this all my life since I come from a spanish speaking family. And here in US they say it the same way in english.

Thanks for the input


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

They're named after a state in Mexico  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chihuahua_%28dog%29


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

i say chi wa wah
but the hubbies mum says chi woo woh this cracks me up lol


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

ALISHA,

Really! Wow, I'm so shocked I never even knew this.. LOL:coolwink:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

:lol: I thought everyone knew that


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah the state of Chihuahua, Mexico is below Texas, basically. I also jokingly call them "chee-hooa-hooahs"


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

Im origionally from walkden neer manchester.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

wow so many different ways to say it. This thread is fun!!!. ha


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

ChiFan said:


> Yeah the state of Chihuahua, Mexico is below Texas, basically. I also jokingly call them "chee-hooa-hooahs"


:lol: That's why chis are so cheap here :lol:


----------



## the pink fairy (Jan 1, 2007)

foxywench said:


> Im origionally from walkden neer manchester.


I'm from Doncaster which is about 2 hours away.

xx


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Im from the uk and is ay chi-wah wah ! Seems like most of us uk ones do!


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

Hmmm... I usually pronounce it:
Chuh-wa-wa
or sometimes:
Chee-wa-wa
or if I'm quoting Ren (from Ren and Stimpy):
Chee-hoy-hoy


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

kipbug said:


> or if I'm quoting Ren (from Ren and Stimpy):
> Chee-hoy-hoy


PMSL !!!!!


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

Jayne said:


> PMSL !!!!!


PMSL? What does that mean... I'm not familiar with that acronym


----------



## Dixie_Amazon (Sep 7, 2007)

I think it is Please Make me Stop Laughing


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

I heard it peeing myself myself. lol


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

me too im afraid its chi-waa-waa


----------

